# My moss tank.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

The mosses got from the river side. Managed to get them stay on the gravel, rock and mongrove wood. The tank side is around 0.5 height. 1ft long n deep. Sharing a 18W FL light tube with another 8inch nano tank. A 6" DC fan running 24 hours. Photoperiod is from 8pm-8am. DIY CO2 which connecting to internal filter. Managed to get 25C. And finally saw the mosses bubbling. There are 5 bumble bee gobies.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

When I was starting out in saltwater tanks many years ago I used to envy the people who lived in Florida because they could collect things literally in their backyards. I am now learning about planted tanks and moss is one of my favorite types of plants. Where do you live that you can find such nice moss "from the riverside"? I notice the newspaper under the tank is definetely not the New York Times so I would guess someplace in Asia perhaps? Very Nice Tank!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

a fellow chinese nice


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Smart fellas. I am from Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur. There are different types of mosses can be found in Malaysia. Especially the jungle with less human activities.

The most common mosses in Malaysia are Erect moss, Christmas moss and Singapore moss.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very nice dom. I don't think I've ever seen that species of moss. Are you planning to let something cover the substrate? Perhaps some Marsilea or Hemianthus callitrichoides? 

Carlos


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I would rather see Cryptocorines on this lay out leaving some of the space open since the moss will cover it any way. I have always like mosses but I never had the chance to get a hold of enough to aquascape a tank.
Please keep up us posted with you moss tank I personally really like it!
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree it is fantastic tank. I like the open substrate but i think maybe something on the left side like a crypt would make things come into focus better.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a great piece of driftwood! The tank looks great for a low light setup.


----------

